# Kosher salt, sea salt, bacon salt?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Bacon Salt

CHeck out the slogan.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Sodium chloride gets a new advertizing gimmick! I want my cheesecake to taste like bacon.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Kosher?!? We know you don't eat pork, but dontcha wish you could.... here ya go. OY 

Hey check it out! The movie theater smells like a diner!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I remember a Skippy peanut butter product in the '60s that contained vegetable protein "bacon bits". Family friends who kept kosher bought some and _tried_ to enjoy it, but the principle overruled their tastebuds and produced a good deal of guilt. Their observation: "If it looks like bacon and tastes like bacon, we weren't meant to eat it- much less enjoy it!" :lol:


----------

